

Show HN: RankGifts - think Facemash except for gifts - Reltair
http://rankgifts.com/

======
Reltair
Unfortunately, this is right after the biggest gift giving time of the year,
but I coded this simple web app during Christmas Eve and Christmas. It uses
the Amazon ECS PHP Library to get the product data and Bootstrap for the
design.

It only has basic features right now, so feel free to comment on any
additional features you would like to see and/or other feedback. Thanks!

